# Prezzie ideas for newborn needed .



## suedulux (May 27, 2006)

Hi ya  

I've  been on chat , asking for new born  baby  prezies .
Some have  said  get  bigger than  newborn  clothes , cos they grow out of them  so  quickly.
And  maybe a 'Mum  hamper' ?  Nice  stufff to pamper mum after all her efforts?

Please  give  me as much ideas  as  possible ,  with as much detail as poss  , like  brownowl23  said  bath  salts , as it helps an wounds to  heal.......

Waiting with baited  breath  

Luv sue


----------



## kitten1 (Jan 1, 2007)

A 'mum hamper' is a lovely idea!! 

What I did for my sisters and my friends after they'd had their babes was buy them either a new outfit (sisters) that wasn't maternity    and for my friends I bought them wee luxuries they wouldn't buy for themselves like nice candles etc. 

Everyone buys stuff for the babby and it is nice to be remembered yourself!!    I got loads of flowers etc and my mum bought me some smellies.

It all depends on who it is you're buying for hun and how much you want to spend!!


----------



## brownowl23 (Jan 3, 2006)

For a mum hamper - bottle of champagne to celebrate, after being without alcohol for so long its nice to be able to celebrate even if it is a small glass coz your breast feeding.
- some nice bath salts - salt is good for healing wounds
- A promise of a bit of baby sitting so that mum can have that nice relaxing bath
- hand cream too is a good idea. 
- a bottle of her fav perfume. Its nice to at least think you smell nice even if you know you look haggered 


For baby - bigger size clothes particularly if you are buying outfits. Tiny outfits look cute but dont last five seconds before they are puked over, and the babies grow out of them so quickly. I swapped quite a few gifts for larger sizes when my two were born.
- if you are buying for twins check if mum and dad are intending to put them in matching clothes. Some  parents hate the idea and as a result your gift may not get worn very often.


----------



## ~ Chux ~ (Apr 8, 2003)

All I would say is that if you get clothes in a bigger size for the baby then bear in mind the season. We had some lovely summer outfits for J but by the time he fitted them it was Nov/Dec so they were never worn.

I do like the idea of alchol for mum! I personally didn't really use the smellies I was given as I didn't/don't have time to lie in the bath and, because I was BF'ing, I didn't want to wear perfume.

What I really liked was cinema tickets and a babysitter - not immediately after the birth but to be used in 3/4m months time once more of a routine had been established.

Chux xx


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

I made up some baskets for my sis in law, her hubby, older daughter and baby

In Mum's I put useful stuff in, like dry shampoo for when you can't be bothered to wash your hair, breast pads, lavendar and tea tree oils to help her heal, a lush bath bomb, Body lotion, hand cream, a single serve bottle of wine, chocolate, and a thermal mug.

Dad I put 4 cans of beer, some earplugs and condoms    

For her daughter...Lots of colouring books, crayons, stickers, glitter glues and other crafty bits.

Baby...Bottles, bottle brush, larger size clothes and vests, baby wipes, baby shampoo, talc, sudocrem, baby oil, infacol, calpol, Ashton and Parsons powders and a big blue teddy bear which I bought from Clintons.

I went to a florists and bought 15 metres of clear cellophane for about a fiver and had some bows made up in different colours at the same time in the florists for £1 each. Then I bunched up the cellophane round the filled baskets and tied the bow on. They looked lovely


----------



## suedulux (May 27, 2006)

Oh  WOW  some  fantastic  ideas  !
Kitten1  ya right  the mum  needs  some  nice  stuff  too, as  she  did all the  work  
brownowl23  A promise of a bit of baby sitting so that mum can have that nice relaxing bath, ideal  
~ Chux ~  Yeh  cinema tickets to  go  with the  baby sitting promise  nice  one  
MrsRedcap Wow you are efficient ! gifts  for  all  the  family , now that makes  sence  

Thanks  

Luv Sue


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

This is one of my favourite baby/kiddie clothes sites....

http://www.noaddedsugar.co.uk/home_xhtml.php

I could spend a fortune....bought Maisie the cutest pink/white sleepsuit with "perfect" on the front for Xmas !

Definitely agree with buying something personal for the mum too...I usually end up in Molton Brown 

N xx

/links


----------



## Fluffs (Aug 31, 2004)

I know it's boring but vouchers are quite nice too as mum can take a wander to the shops when she is ready and chose something nice herself.  I know every time I go near kids clothes I have to buy A something even though he has a full wardrobe!!  Like Chux says, bear in mind the season as A had some really cute fluffy suits (with ears in the hood!) that were 3-6m and fitted him perfectly in the mini heatwave we had last April!!!

Something for mum is a good idea too    Something pampering but quick if that makes sense (i.e. I never had time to take a long bath but could always manage a quick shower!)

Fluffs xxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

I just got gifts for G's baby this time ( last week!)but as mum and dad are big Rugby fans I treated baby to an england babygrow , bibs, cuddly toy and sleepsuit, all in the next age up ( thinking about the season/lasting 
as it was G's birthday 2 days after baby was born, I took her out for a meal and treated her to some nail varnish and painted her toenails for her! two days before whe went into be induced!

For my SIL's 3rd baby I got her some bodyshop handcream and nail care stuff, and Zak some toes and a t shirt that said "I'm the little brother" !

The ideas are wonderful on here and Mrs R you must have spent a small fortune !!!

I also take photographs and get them printed and put into an albulm


----------



## M.T.B (May 31, 2007)

already really said above

for my SIL i bought lots of usual things that i knew she wouldnt even think of and everyday stuff that i know you would run out of .............. not that i have kids yet but     

anyway filled it full of nightlights breast pads vaseline thermometer baby scissors calpol colief (?sp) feverscan cotton wool etc

and a bottle bubbly for my bro and her when they felt like a drink xxxx

she said it was very useful cause she hadnt got some of the things and realised she would need them xxxxx bless xxxx


----------



## suedulux (May 27, 2006)

Either  Betterware  or  kleeneze ( the books ya  get through the door)  do  monogramed  things  for  babies.

Also  I  got  a lush baby suit  from ebay , again monogramed.  They  gave  me  a choice of the name on the tum or  bum. 

so  when  its  crawling,  the  words  would  be wiggling about , their  siggestion for  the bum was 'wiggle  bum'  or 'baby on the 

move ' lol 

My  future  'great' neice  has an unusually spelt name ,  so  

am  getting in early  with  things  with names  on,  pencils ,  bath towels  etc.  For later  too! 

Luv Sue


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Sue I babysat my 8 month old nephew a few weeks back and needed to change his babygrow and I found he was wearing a printed vest . . . . 

It said
"instructions not included"


----------

